# As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## Got 24v (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

AWEsome! Nice gains, now add a catback+CAI and you should be right around 200 whp.


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

so the rev limiter on this chip is at 7000 right? Thanks for getting us the dyno chart


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Got 24v)*

Well if I get 9hp from the chip then I would be at 191whp. Not quite 200whp, but getting there. If only there were some cams out. 
On second thought, I'm kinda glad cams aren't out yet, because then that would just be another thing for me to add to my mod list i can't have right away.
ERiC


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Got 24v)*

yeah, i dont think that exhaust and intake will put us at 200whp, but it'll definently be close


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (24v-VRooom6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24v-VRooom6* »_so the rev limiter on this chip is at 7000 right? Thanks for getting us the dyno chart

yeah, what happened to 7200rpms? I want to be able to rev to a little over 7000 or at least at 7000 without worrying about bumping the rev limiter.
ERiC


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (vwericvw)*

yeah, i too want to be able to shift at 7 without having to worry about hitting the rev limiter


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

AWEsome! now bring me the new Schrick cams, HD valve springs and titanium retainers... and send GIAC back to the dyno.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (24v-VRooom6)*

Rev limiter is now set to 7200 rpms


----------



## MkIIMike (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (24v-VRooom6)*

What are you talking about man


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (24v-VRooom6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24v-VRooom6* »_what i am talking about is.... 'BadAssVW' stated _AWEsome! now bring me the new Schrick cams, HD valve springs and titanium retainers... and send GIAC back to the dyno._ It sounds to me that he is saying once he gets the AWE chip, (along with cams, vavle springs, and retainers), he will be making more power than the GIAC (hence "send GIAC back to the dyno"). 
To me, this didn't make sense cuz how can you compare a car with just GIAC to a car with AWE/cams/valve springs/retainers??? hope this helps clear things up








 dude, you missed like the entire first post. this is not an awe chip, its a giac 03 chip that was dyno'd by awe. what badass was saying was that after you add the cams and such your gonna need another chip hence "send giac back to the dyno" to retune the chip for the cams and such.....just trying to clear things up.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phinn (Oct 27, 2002)

uhh a lot of confusion here.. AWE doesnt make chips, that IS a GIAC chip, they simply dynoed it.
BTW AWE put in my DSR cams for me ;-)
when he said "send GIAC back to the dyno" he either meant, redyno the car, or send them back to the dyno to retune the GIAC chip for the mods. The ladder is probably the implied statement


----------



## Pure VDuBBin (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (phinn)*

quick question, when comparing the two dyno's (chipped/unchipped), look at the chart b/w 2000 & 5200 rpms.. does this mean that in this range (lower rpms) that with the chip we loose power?


_Modified by Pure VDuBBin at 2:40 PM 5-5-2003_


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (Pure VDuBBin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pure VDuBBin* »_quick question, when comparing the two dyno's (chipped/unchipped), look at the chart b/w 2000 & 5200 rpms.. does this mean that in this range (lower rpms) that with the chip we loose power?

_Modified by Pure VDuBBin at 2:40 PM 5-5-2003_






















that is where the tq and hp curves meet(5200). read the entire graph and legend, the entire powerband is increased, notice the more linear curve, that is your hp. the flatter curve that drops off is your torque. now if you look closely you'll see two seperate lines on each curve (stock vs chipped) hope this helps.....
edit: both curves that stop @ 6500rpms are stock the two that don't stop till 7200rpms is chipped.


_Modified by vtechTHIS at 7:49 PM 5-5-2003_


----------



## Pure VDuBBin (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (vtechTHIS)*

ok, i feel like an idiot







...thanks man, understand it now


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (Pure VDuBBin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pure VDuBBin* »_ok, i feel like an idiot







...thanks man, understand it now








thats what forums are for, to ask questions and get answers.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pure VDuBBin (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (vtechTHIS)*

i figured something wasn't right ....i just couldn't follow the lines, and when they cross, so do my eyes ....it's all down hill from there ....plus who can tell the difference between green and blue and red, they all look pretty much the same











_Modified by Pure VDuBBin at 3:29 PM 5-5-2003_


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

Nice gains.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Fishbone)*

Car feels great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24VGLi (May 20, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Fishbone)*

The 24v from the factory gets roughly 195ft/lbs and 203HP correct? Then why is it shown making 173 HP and 180.5 ft/lbs stock, shouldn't those numbers be reversed? According to the 1.15 multiplier that car would have been making 207ft/lbs and 199 hp. I dynoed at 172 ft/lbs and 178 hp giving me 204hp and 197ftlbs. I guess their numbers just look kind of backwards to me


----------



## macksks (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

who is the local GIAC reseller/installer for the los angeles area? how much $ are we talking about also?
Steven


----------



## BORA24VGLI (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (macksks)*

I want one SO bad. so they are available as we speak??? damn, i gotta get on the phone!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (macksks)*

There is Eurosport Accessories in Anaheim and Dynospot racing in San Jose. The cost of the chip is $300


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (BORA24VGLI)*

The chip is available


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

just scheduled an appointment at shine racing for thursday @ 1pm........looks like i'll be chipped thursday afternoon.....i let you guys know my opinion....hopefully my eurosport exhaust and intake will come in by then also. should be a decent difference from stock to c/i/e.....can't wait.


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (24v-VRooom6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24v-VRooom6* »_what i am talking about is.... 'BadAssVW' stated _AWEsome! now bring me the new Schrick cams, HD valve springs and titanium retainers... and send GIAC back to the dyno._ It sounds to me that he is saying once he gets the AWE chip, (along with cams, vavle springs, and retainers), he will be making more power than the GIAC (hence "send GIAC back to the dyno"). 
To me, this didn't make sense cuz how can you compare a car with just GIAC to a car with AWE/cams/valve springs/retainers??? hope this helps clear things up










AWEsome = A.W.E. Tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they provided the GIAC dyno. Once the Schrick cams come out GIAC needs to head back to the dyno and re-cook the software to accomodate the new cam set! The chip (alone) still offers alot of bang for the buck! 




_Modified by BadassVW at 9:34 AM 5-6-2003_


----------



## GG_GLI (Nov 20, 2002)

why do the 03 chip make more power than the 2002.5 chip... it is not supposed to be the same engine??? if you look at the giac website, you will be able to compare with the one posted in this post


----------



## 1meandub (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

Approx 210Hp and 220foot-pounds of torque?? Considering it doesn't have any forced induction, it is pretty good IMHO!!


----------



## BORA24VGLI (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Silver_Bullet_VR6)*

So, being that Im in Miami, where could i get chipped??? Or where would I have to overnight my ECU to??


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Silver_Bullet_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver_Bullet_VR6* »_Approx 210Hp and 220foot-pounds of torque?? Considering it doesn't have any forced induction, it is pretty good IMHO!!









yes it's getting better! especially when compared with the 260 FtLbs the hyper-tuned 3.2L "M" motor is putting out!
check out this site for a comparison!
http://www.activeautowerke.com...h.asp


_Modified by BadassVW at 2:34 PM 5-6-2003_


----------



## 24VGLi (May 20, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (24VGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24VGLi* »_The 24v from the factory gets roughly 195ft/lbs and 203HP correct? Then why is it shown making 173 HP and 180.5 ft/lbs stock, shouldn't those numbers be reversed? According to the 1.15 multiplier that car would have been making 207ft/lbs and 199 hp. I dynoed at 172 ft/lbs and 178 hp giving me 204hp and 197ftlbs. I guess their numbers just look kind of backwards to me









Anyone have an answer for the above?


----------



## Fusker (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (24VGLi)*

it's at the wheels instead of the crank


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (24VGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24VGLi* »_
Anyone have an answer for the above?









If the torque is higher than the hp then its just a matter of how much timing the ECU is retarding at high rpms. If peak hp isn't achieved at the stock redline, then conditions proabably just weren't optimal at the time of the dyno. Whether it be limited air or lack of timing. My dyno is closer to what the factory is saying. More hp than torque, but my stock dyno i think i had 1 more ft/lb or torque than i did hp. 
On another note, i don't think you should be complaining about too much torque








ERiC


----------



## 24VGLi (May 20, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Fusker)*

I understand that its at the wheels, the numbers don't add up!


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (24VGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24VGLi* »_
Anyone have an answer for the above?








 well my best answer is that all dyno's vary. wether it be a dynojet or whatever other brand. they all measure torque and then use different formulas to derive at the "sae corrected" horsepower. Now in these formulas are different variables, change the tire size or gearing and your final numbers will be different. You will almost never dyno the same numbers on two different dynos on two different days, there are just too many variables (temp, humidity, barometric pressure....etc). You really can't compare dyno runs done on different cars and days. A dyno's main benifit is for tuning (before and after runs on the same day=same variables). anyone care to add anything else???


----------



## 24VGLi (May 20, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (vtechTHIS)*

I'm not complaining it just looks kind of odd


----------



## CarbonTC (Apr 5, 2002)

9.5hp and 8.8lbs. of torque for $300?
Sounds neat.
How about a dyno results w/ exhaust system or catback + intake?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (BORA24VGLI)*

There is currently no GIAC in Florida. You can overnight your ECU to us, or any other GIAC dealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (CarbonTC)*

Dyno results for the Eurosport race intake and Techtonics cat back will probably be done sometime next week or the following. Both products are on the way to me as we speak.


----------



## Pure VDuBBin (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i think u'll be happy with those two other mods...i just put in my chip this weekend and also have CAI and Cat-back, the car feels great...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24VGLi (May 20, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Fusker)*








OH REALLY














the numbers still look alittle weird.


----------



## rocketVR6 (May 13, 2003)

Is there anywhere you can get this in New England?


----------



## Fusker (Aug 5, 1999)

Question, what does the higher RPM Ceiling do to the 0-60 time? That's the problem with the 24v, can't quite hit 60 in 2nd gear.


_Modified by Fusker at 10:22 AM 5-13-2003_


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

Is the IBE switch available for the 24V?


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (rocketVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocketVR6* »_Is there anywhere you can get this in New England?
 shine racing in walpole. got mine done last thursday. great people to deal with. go to the giac site: http://www.giacusa.com and look under dealers. you'll find shine racing, give them a call. also the car will hit 60 in second with the chip, but just barely.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Silver_Bullet_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver_Bullet_VR6* »_*Approx 210Hp and 220foot-pounds of torque* Considering it doesn't have any forced induction, it is pretty good IMHO!!








pretty good? WTF??? I can build a all motor 4 cylinder that can smoke the 24v????


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (vtechTHIS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtechTHIS* »_ dude, you missed like the entire first post. this is not an awe chip, its a giac 03 chip that was dyno'd by awe. what badass was saying was that after you add the cams and such your gonna need another chip hence "send giac back to the dyno" to retune the chip for the cams and such.....just trying to clear things up.







 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahahha, man ur right... i totally read that thing wrong. i dont know what i was thinking







I deleted my posts to get rid of that confusion


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Schraml MotorSports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schraml MotorSports* »_pretty good? WTF??? I can build a all motor 4 cylinder that can smoke the 24v????
 wtf is your problem.







its all civilized until you have to throw your bs comments in.


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Schraml MotorSports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schraml MotorSports* »_pretty good? WTF??? I can build a all motor 4 cylinder that can smoke the 24v????

Yeah, so could I but, you'll have to do a helluva lot more than intake/chip/exhaust to "most" NA 4-bangers to develop the numbers a stock VR6 generates.


----------



## tbvr6 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (BadassVW)*

I think I may overnight my ECU to AWE..............because the roads leading to that place are the WORST I have ever seen.............You guy's need a new location http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









is it just me or does this look like the rev limiter is at 7000








BTW, in the proceding posts after this, it says... "now set at 7200" (or something along that line) does this mean that they can easily change where the rev limiter at?


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (24v-VRooom6)*

i swear my rev limiter is 7000 in first and second, third through five are definitely 7200 though. maybe its just that its climing faster that the tach can keep up with....not too sure but in first and second it definitely won't show 7200 on the tach. could be for optimizing the tq curve for low gear acceleration. who knows....not me.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (24v-VRooom6)*

That is just the speed I set the dyno to stop. It obviosly wasn't making any more power up there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (tbvr6)*

You aren't talking about our last location are you? We moved to a better location last July.


----------



## LittleJetta (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
Yeah, so could I but, you'll have to do a helluva lot more than intake/chip/exhaust to "most" NA 4-bangers to develop the numbers a stock VR6 generates.

















I can name one, from-the-factory 4-banger. . .the 2.0-liter in the S2000. Of course it's not like "most" normally-aspirated 4-bangers.
Does the '03 GIAC chip do anything to solve the DBW throttle delay? It sure is annoying!


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

yeah, but the S2000 isnt all that fast... especially for the cost


----------



## LittleJetta (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24v-VRooom6* »_yeah, but the S2000 isnt all that fast... especially for the cost

I hope you're joking (or you don't have any real experience behind the wheel of one).







0-60 in the mid-5s and the 1/4-mile in the high-13s isn't that fast?
A car that costs $32K and compares just about evenly with a Boxster S in every performance category. I'd say that's a pretty good performance bargain considering the Boxster S is at least $20K more. Of course there are cars nearly as fast for less money (i.e. Neon SRT-4, WRX STi, Lancer Evo) but they also don't have the build quality, reflexes, and (dare I say) status of the S2000. A Mustang Cobra for $35K is also a great performance bargain (if you like going in a straight line).
I had an S2000 and now drive a Jetta GLX. While the VR6 is torquey and fun around town, there's no way a VR6-equipped VW is going to keep up with an S2000 (both stock).
Another normally-aspirated 4-banger that also comes to mind is the 2.4-liter in the Acura TSX (a version of the 4-banger in the USDM Accord): 200 hp, 166 lb-ft of torque. While the TSX isn't all that quick, those numbers are respectable for a 2.4-liter 4-banger.
How about the 2.0-liter 4-banger in the Acura RSX Type-S? 200 hp, 142 lb-ft of torque.


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (LittleJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LittleJetta* »_
Of course there are cars nearly as fast for less money (i.e. Neon SRT-4, WRX STi, Lancer Evo) but they also don't have the build quality, reflexes, and (dare I say) status of the S2000. A Mustang Cobra for $35K is also a great performance bargain (if you like going in a straight line).

ok, really, what godly status does the s2000 have that the sti and evo can't match, really, they'll both own an s2000 faster than you can say honda. and if you don't think mustangs can handle (ok maybe stock) then i suggest you start watching more scca races. i feel bad saying it but a "mustang" put up the third fastest slalom time every recorded by road and track. granted it had a little over a grand in suspension but it still beat many cars such as yes your oh so godly s2000, c5 vette. the mustang in question was a fox body mustang lx 5.0 with over 140k miles with maximum motorsports suspension kit. i'm going to try and find the article right now and post it because i'm sick and tired of people saying that mustangs can't handle.....i'll be back.


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vtechTHIS)*

along with this... the S2000 is not that much of a bargin... considering that u could have gone out and bought an SS Camaro (345hp w/ SLP options) and smoke the living s#it out of the S2000 for about 4 grand less
BTW, what i meant when i said that the s2000 wasnt that fast was because i have ran against one and yeah he beat me, but i wasn't impressed with how it pulled on me... once i get a SC, that thing wouldn't have a chance


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

anyways, lets keep this on topic


----------



## LittleJetta (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: (vtechTHIS)*

I never said that the S2000 has a "godly status". Both the STi and Evo are awesome performance cars and there's no denying their abilities but the WRX has been criticized for its lack of build quality and low-grade materials while the Evo is based on a FWD economy car (the Neon SRT-4 combines the two). And neither of them will own an S2000 faster than you can say "Honda". If you've never driven an S2000, you don't know how much fun the car is. It's not the fastest car on the road, it's not the best handling car on the road either. It's just an all-around fun car to drive.
*Stock* Mustangs do not handle very well at all. Credit the soft suspension, high center of gravity, and solid rear axle (except for the Cobra). Any car can be made to go fast and handle like a dream. I was just talking about cars in their *stock* form. Put a grand into a S2000's or C5's suspension and then compare again.


----------



## LittleJetta (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*

True, there are cheaper and faster cars than the S2000. That's like telling a C5 owner that he could have spent $10-15K less on a 2003 Mustang Cobra that's just about as quick. When you buy a car, you are buying much more than just a machine. You are buying an experience.
I'm not a Camaro kind of guy (low-rent interior and quality). I actually really don't care much for American cars anymore (I have personal experience with my '96 Grand Cherokee which, buy the way, is quicker than my GLX). I'm not really loyal to any one brand, I just love great cars. I also consider the "whole package" before buying a car, not just it's performance.
Getting back to the topic. . .does the GIAC chip eliminate the DBW delay?


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (LittleJetta)*


_Quote »_Getting back to the topic. . .does the GIAC chip eliminate the DBW delay?

Yes, the chip is suppsoed to make most of the DBW lag go away... but i think some of it is still there.
I agree with u about the low rent interiors... our SS has leather and all, but the interior in my GTI is much nicer... obviously Chevy put the money in the performance. And yes, u can always spend 15K less on something else and blow the doors off a more expensive car, but it wont have the same "status symbol" Same reason why someone buys a Ferrari instead of saving the extra money and putting 75 grand into a ZO6


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (LittleJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LittleJetta* »_ If you've never driven an S2000, you don't know how much fun the car is. It's not the fastest car on the road, it's not the best handling car on the road either. It's just an all-around fun car to drive.


Yeah, i wish i could feel the raw pull of 151ft/lbs of tq at the crank















ERiC


----------



## bradleyland (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

It's been asked once, but I'll ask it again. Any speculation as to why the '03 chip is dynoing at +10 (roughly) torque and HP where the '02 chip was only +2 over stock?
I'd really like to know, and it'd sure beat the hell out of all this waa waa S2000 crap. On topic much?


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (bradleyland)*

i actually think that the torque level in the midrange where the peak torque is varies greatly in between dynos. Look more at the torque curve and how long peak torque is sustained and when it really starts to come on.
ERiC


----------



## Egorka (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (bradleyland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bradleyland* »_It's been asked once, but I'll ask it again. Any speculation as to why the '03 chip is dynoing at +10 (roughly) torque and HP where the '02 chip was only +2 over stock?
I'd really like to know, and it'd sure beat the hell out of all this waa waa S2000 crap. On topic much?

I'd like to hear as well why does the dynoed horsepower and torque so much varies between 2002.5 and 2003 GIAC chip program? Does it mean that the 2003 GIAC chip program won't be suitable for the late 2002 VR6 24V engine?







People from GIAC, EuroSportTuning and AWE-Tuning please answer on this confusion.


----------



## KurtP (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (vwericvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwericvw* »_

Yeah, i wish i could feel the raw pull of 151ft/lbs of tq at the crank















ERiC

its nice. remember that TQ alone isnt what gets you going. its TQ at what RPM........revs are key.


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (KurtP)*

i realize this, but its just funny that i have more torque at 1000 - 1500 rpms than they have throughout the entire rev range. I realize the s2000 is a little faster, but at what price? hehe
ERiC


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (vwericvw)*

you also just ran out of motor when their highcam comes on. they're a very fun car to drive. but what 2 seater, reardrive car isn't ? apples/oranges. 
i picked Garrett's brain on your guys chip when my TT was being tuned. drive by wire can't disappear, since that's what it uses, but he REALLY changes it. the IBE stuff is out, but right now you don't have a race gas option. SOON though. he thinks you guys will crap your pants when you get that one. you do have:
stock
performance
valet (80hp/35mph top speed)
anti theft (3sec rough idle and then die).
i think it's silly when someone states, like above, they can build a 4cil that can smoke this car. hell i can take a stock 12v and smoke every modded 24v out there. and do it for free. strip the hell out of it. it's a pointless statement. point is, how THIS motor is being tuned. that's why everyone visits THIS forum.


----------



## LittleJetta (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: (KurtP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KurtP* »_
its nice. remember that TQ alone isnt what gets you going. its TQ at what RPM........revs are key.

Exactly. That's not to say that the S2000 couldn't benefit from more torque. . .although I never had a complaint about torque nor the ability to get going fast from a stop. However, for the 2004 model year, Honda will be addressing the comments from a few automotive writers by increasing displacement to 2.2 liters and changing the gearing a bit. I speculate that we'll be looking at a 5-second 0-60 S2000 very soon.


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (LittleJetta)*


----------



## LittleJetta (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: (vtechTHIS)*

Yeah! Give it to me, baby!
That's hilarious.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (vtechTHIS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtechTHIS* »_









I'm potentially offended.

/snicker


----------



## Egorka (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Egorka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egorka* »_
I'd like to hear as well why does the dynoed horsepower and torque so much varies between 2002.5 and 2003 GIAC chip program? Does it mean that the 2003 GIAC chip program won't be suitable for the late 2002 VR6 24V engine?







People from GIAC, EuroSportTuning and AWE-Tuning please answer on this confusion.
















Any news regarding 2003 GIAC chip? How come it's so special and differes from 2002.5 GIAC chip?


----------



## bradleyland (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Egorka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egorka* »_
Any news regarding 2003 GIAC chip? How come it's so special and differes from 2002.5 GIAC chip?









I'm not letting this die. I want to know.


----------



## bad apples (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (LittleJetta)*

old post, but... no one's mentioning the 236hp 3.0L 4-cyl Porsche 968?????
"Best handling car in the world" according to many magazines...


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (bad apples)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bad apples* »_old post, but... no one's mentioning the 236hp 3.0L 4-cyl Porsche 968?????
"Best handling car in the world" according to many magazines... 








if you believe that then i really don't know what to say. thats like saying a 928 is a supercar...














are you monkeysticklicker's boyfriend or something???


----------



## cosmosis (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (vtechTHIS)*

HAHHAHAHAHA







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (bradleyland)*

Bump... from another curious 2002.5 owner.
My guess is they dropped work on it, to work on the 2003 and havent gone back to add updates learned on the 2003.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (vwericvw)*

Denon makes cams for the 24VR6. They are expensive but they make them. I dont' know what kind of chip you will need but I am thinking GIAC makes one for that set up. 24v VR's make us 12v's proud and kill rice.


----------



## Nikon101 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (BadassVW)*

The Ka20 in the RSX-S is a 4banger that can develop awesome power with only 2 mods. With the Hondata chip and intake there are guys trapping at 99-101mph and running the 1/4 in the high 13's. Now that's what i call an impressive NA 4-cyl. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ricoman (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (Nikon101)*

hmm.... so, the change isn't a HUGE difference like it would on a 1.8T. But can you feel the difference tho? I am not much of a speed demon, at least not anymore.... 2 tickets within 2 weeks...








So, the big question is, when you take your car into service, will they see the chip? will they even touch my car after finding out that my car is chipped?


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vtechTHIS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtechTHIS* »_







if you believe that then i really don't know what to say. thats like saying a 928 is a supercar...














are you monkeysticklicker's boyfriend or something???

LMFAO, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Westside_Sales (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

Ben, where did you send for your GIAC? I want to get one, but have never chipped before. Where? How much? How much does it take to install?


----------



## bad apples (Jun 26, 2003)

*hehehe... porsche*

okay.. haven't been around here long enought to know who the hell monkey is, but oh well..
In case you are unaware, the 968 (NA) has 4 cylinders and is 3.0 Liters. It produces 236hp and 225ft/lb torque from the factory - giving it better raw power than the Boxster with a top speed of 156mph. It features something called VarioCam which gives you a greater power band above 4000RPM and works much better than the crippled VTEC Honda uses....








perfect 50/50 weight distribution.. you can actually sit the car up on 2 jack stands at the two mount points in the exact middle of the car. motor in front, transaxle in rear.. oh... and it's rear wheel drive... 
928 not a supercar??? are you just stupid?
how many cars could out of the box run 173mph AND have some of the best handling abilities (also 50/50 weight distribution) of any car even being produced today?










_Modified by bad apples at 5:11 AM 8-10-2003_


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: hehehe... porsche (bad apples)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bad apples* »_okay.. haven't been around here long enought to know who the hell monkey is, but oh well..
In case you are unaware, the 968 (NA) has 4 cylinders and is 3.0 Liters. It produces 236hp and 225ft/lb torque from the factory - giving it better raw power than the Boxster with a top speed of 156mph. It features something called VarioCam which gives you a greater power band above 4000RPM and works much better than the crippled VTEC Honda uses....








perfect 50/50 weight distribution.. you can actually sit the car up on 2 jack stands at the two mount points in the exact middle of the car. motor in front, transaxle in rear.. oh... and it's rear wheel drive... 
928 not a supercar??? are you just stupid?
how many cars could out of the box run 173mph AND have some of the best handling abilities (also 50/50 weight distribution) of any car even being produced today?









_Modified by bad apples at 5:11 AM 8-10-2003_
this is a supercar








the only porsches that i'd consider to have supercar status is the 959 and maybe a full blown gt spec 911.


----------



## 24v (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (LittleJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LittleJetta* »_
I had an S2000 and now drive a Jetta GLX. While the VR6 is torquey and fun around town, there's no way a VR6-equipped VW is going to keep up with an S2000 (both stock).


So, let me get this straight, you went from a manual transmissioned s2k, to an automatic vr6, and are trying to compare the two?







And then, further down this post, you state that your grand cherokee is faster tha your vr6? I have driven quite a few grand cherokee's, both the inline 6, and v8 models, and if either is faster than your jetta, you might want to go get your car checked out. Come back and have a chat with us when you replace that slushbox with a manual trans. Then, maybe we can talk about a little more similiar comparisons.


----------



## bad apples (Jun 26, 2003)

you wouldn't consider a 968 turbo rs (yellow car above) or a 928 a supercar? what makes a supercar in your book then? rarity? (only 4 968 turbo rs's built) speed? (got that too) handling? (hehe) looks? (opinion based) or just something with a heavy price tag so that you can't touch it?
so what is it?

http://www.supercars.net/garages/Panzer/6v2.html 
http://sis125.berkeley.edu/928/bk-Scar.html 
http://newsmotoring.news.com.a....html 
_Modified by bad apples at 9:15 PM 8-10-2003_


_Modified by bad apples at 12:02 AM 8-11-2003_


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

Seems like there still isn't much point in taking it past 6500 RPM


----------



## bad apples (Jun 26, 2003)

gotta go past 6500 to get to 60 in 2nd with a 6-speed (not that there is a point to that either)


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (bad apples)*

Really old post but what's going on ? Anyone Ever get a response out of Garret ? 3 Emails and no luck yet. Upsolute is starting to look appealing.


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

this monday i go into eurosport for my pulley,intake, and rear stressbar install... since i already have the chip i should easily let you know if i feel an improvement or not.. the theory based on the info on this post is "no" but we shall see....


----------



## laxsex (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*

most confusing post ever


----------



## KurtP (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (LittleJetta)*

it
_Quote, originally posted by *LittleJetta* »_
Exactly. That's not to say that the S2000 couldn't benefit from more torque. . .although I never had a complaint about torque nor the ability to get going fast from a stop. However, for the 2004 model year, Honda will be addressing the comments from a few automotive writers by increasing displacement to 2.2 liters and changing the gearing a bit. I speculate that we'll be looking at a 5-second 0-60 S2000 very soon.

its also dropping redline to 8k.
im seriously considering parting out my gti and ditching it for a RSX-S.


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_this monday i go into eurosport for my pulley,intake, and rear stressbar install... since i already have the chip i should easily let you know if i feel an improvement or not.. the theory based on the info on this post is "no" but we shall see....









ok didn't test much on the drive from euro back to work but i DID notice at 5000rpm i get a interesting boost in performance.... i am pretty sure thats the UD crank pulleys effect.. as far as the intake goes i'll do some more testing tonight after i reset my ecu to make sure it picks up the new mods.....


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*

GIAC Finally got back to me: The 24v Program will be "Revisited" in November.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*

OH YEAH!!!


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*

ok,
done some testing with new new mods against the chip and to be truthful it seems that i am not getting enough fuel at higher rpms and a larger FPR is needed... other than that, and this is rather surprising, the mods work pretty darn good with the GIAC chip... i plan to attend "dyno day" at eurosport on the 5th of oct so i'll post my results once that is done...


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*

where are the fpr on the parts4vws.com site?
i want to put one in and see how it does


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakersfield_gti* »_where are the fpr on the parts4vws.com site?
i want to put one in and see how it does

havent a clue but i think this is the part #280.160.575
i'll confirm tomorrow....


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*

man, still looking for it and i cant find it!


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*

well i found it at ams but goodness they want 72 dollars for it
yikes


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*

funk that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*

found this right now:
http://www.ecodetuning.com/home/
4bar for 55 shipped.


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*

woohoo thats down the street from me















good looking out there my man!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*

my bro got his from there, along with a bunch of other mods, that bastard.
his 20th is faster now, i need more power adder mods so i can spank him.
lucky 1.8t bastards, get all the good stuff.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*

Just put one in I managed to get for very cheap from a A4 1.8t Factory 4 bar. Not much of a difference, but you can't really feel 1 or two horsepower. Dyno scheduled for next tuesday..


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

ok.. my question is this... do you notice that your car is lacking fuel when you punch it??? thats what i notice at around 5500rpms...


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*

Right now my vehicle with the cams without a chip is acting very screwy. I need GIAC Chip pronto, if there was one available. Anyone wanna Email Garret this link ?


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

The reward for exploration is often being found face down in the mud with arrows in your back! Good Luck with the troubleshooting...


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_Just put one in I managed to get for very cheap from a A4 1.8t Factory 4 bar. Not much of a difference, but you can't really feel 1 or two horsepower. Dyno scheduled for next tuesday..
 ok i have one waiting to go in, my only worry, will gas spill everywhere when i take the old one out or does our fuel system have a return line to route excess pressure back to the tank?


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (vtechTHIS)*

i read somewhere that fuel will spill when swaping them out. dont know if that helps any.


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*

darren take those cams out dude.. no sense in messing up your car.... let me make a call to garret and see if a chip will be available


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*

Yes !!! Fuel does spray out, Put a cloth over it and do it when the motor is cooled down !!!!! The cams still run smooth yet hesitate at lower RPM's . They pull HARD untill the rev limiter. I Did some runs the other night and consistantly pulled 6.18 - 6.25 G TECH 0-60's Previous was never better than 6.8. 1/4 Mile G TECH's 14.70 - 14.9 @ 96-97 MPH consistantly, Previous Best was a 14.8 ish... which I could not duplicate and averaged 15.2-15.4. A chip and a exhaust will liven things up and fuel the cams properly, to properly take advantage of the new found pull up higher in the rev band. I raced a freinds MK 3 VR on 15"s and now I am *slightly* quicker. He's running 256 Cams, GIAC Chip, P-Flow Intake and modified exhaust.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_Yes !!! Fuel does spray out, Put a cloth over it and do it when the motor is cooled down !!!!! 
 i let the car sit overnight and did it first thing this morning when i woke up. not a drip of fuel came out. too bad i spent 10min putting rags everywhere, oh well. so just a word to the wise. let the car sit overnight before installing and you SHOULDN'T have any leakage. also be patient with the cotter pin thing, it can be a pain. read the other thread called "3 or 4bar fpr" for more info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gallep (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (vtechTHIS)*

Hey, what was the elevation when this was done?


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (vtechTHIS)*

so if i just bought my GLI (03) 24v vr6 what is the true hp off the lot no mods?
what can i expect with a p-flo, Kand N, or Magnaflow air filter?
what will the giac chip add?
realistically?


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (tricky006)*

You'll dyno 175 Wheel 175 Torque. Plus or minus 5. I'm putting down 190 / 195 Modded (dyno)............. Before Chip and Exhaust. My last G-Tech run gave me a 206 HP but I need a dyno to verify.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (darrenewest)*

i did 180 with aem intake and magnaflow catback.


----------



## Ricoman (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_You'll dyno 175 Wheel 175 Torque. Plus or minus 5. I'm putting down 190 / 195 Modded (dyno)............. Before Chip and Exhaust. My last G-Tech run gave me a 206 HP but I need a dyno to verify. 








So what's all the hype about the GLI being 201hp, and 195lb torque when in reality, it's not....


----------



## rocketVR6 (May 13, 2003)

That's horsepower at the crank, which is how all manufacturers measure it. 
At the wheels, its always less. Power is lost to friction in the drivetrain.


----------



## Ricoman (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (rocketVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocketVR6* »_That's horsepower at the crank, which is how all manufacturers measure it. 
At the wheels, its always less. Power is lost to friction in the drivetrain.

Ah, makes sense. Thanks for the clarification. I am sure once I get the GIAC chip, it would actually be or close to what it says on the brochure.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Ricoman)*

with giac, u should be around 185-190, thats if u have the other mods.
the chip dont ad much hp, ads lots of tq though.


----------



## GTIVR62003 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*

Does the GIAC chip void the manufact warr and how's the reliability? Thinking of getting one will I notice the diff?

thx,
Steve
GTI VR6 blk on blk loaded


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (vwericvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwericvw* »_
yeah, what happened to 7200rpms? I want to be able to rev to a little over 7000 or at least at 7000 without worrying about bumping the rev limiter.
ERiC

mine is like 7300


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The chip is available

wierd on my eurosport paper it says it a GIAC MK4 VR6 99.5-2001 (8-12Hp) and my car is an 03 but my rev limiter is liek 7200-7300 is it still the 03 chip ? or did they just mess up in the numbers. got it installed 8/16/04. the car feels strong 


_Modified by hiatussk8rs at 11:02 PM 9-7-2004_


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (GTIVR62003)*

talk about bringin up a post of the dead..
anyways any chip tuning will void your warrenty. unless you have a cool dealer.
giac's been tuning forever, so id say they are reliable.
i dont have the giac anymore, i have apr. and im liking apr better so far.


----------



## gti2.016vt (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

Cool numbers, what about throttle response is the lag gone w/ new mapping. Also, questions about other chips ( neuspeed, eip, autotech ) have you dyno'ed any others for a comparision. Please any info would be cool, I am planning to have a chip installed in my 03 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChinaTownCBC (May 10, 2003)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (gti2.016vt)*

I have a giac chip for sale.


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (ChinaTownCBC)*

What sort of price are you looking at? 
Also will it just drop into my 2002 GTI?


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (magman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magman* »_What sort of price are you looking at? 
Also will it just drop into my 2002 GTI?

Wow you really dug deep to pull this thread out of the grave. Seeing how his post was almost a year ago I doubt he still has it for sale.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (waterpumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterpumper* »_
Wow you really dug deep to pull this thread out of the grave. Seeing how his post was almost a year ago I doubt he still has it for sale.


----------



## Boosted_GLI (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (rajvosa71000)*

Wow, I started this post when I still worked at AWE over 2 years ago. Ah memories


----------



## rduquet (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

I've been searching for info discussing Chip install verses flash program down load to my exisisting ecu but can't find any info on these 2 different choices. There is a garage in my city offering a down load for around $550.00 but I haven't heard that much about this and how it works and what it should cost. Any info??


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (rduquet)*

I thought there were only flashes for ME7


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (RipCity Euros)*

All 24v's are ME7..







(ME7.1.1 IIRC)


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (PhReE)*

Yeah, there are only flashes i believe, people just say that they got "chipped" but in actuality they have been "flashed"


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (RipCity Euros)*

wow this thread is old damn 5 yrs ago


----------



## rduquet (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (RipCity Euros)*

What is ME7??


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (rduquet)*

Our version of engine managment (Motronic)


----------



## rduquet (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (RipCity Euros)*

So they don't actually install a different chip, they down load a program into my ECU?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (rduquet)*

Correct


----------



## rduquet (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (RipCity Euros)*

My parts man at the local VW dealer gave me the name of a garage in town that does the down load for around $550.00, seems like a lot of money, does that price sound right? I figure it will be the last up grade to my VR6 I will do. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I see the GIAC flash online for $300.... where abouts in Michigan are you? There's a few places around me that do APR but I dunno about GIAC.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

it's a flat rate all over the country for the actual software itself IIRC...550 is for the 1.8t flash...i'm almost positive you got quoted wrong. the 24v is only 300-350 depending on whether they charge you a physical flash labor charge


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Can you change setting with a Lemmiwinks if you have a GIAC flash?


----------



## rduquet (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

Grand Rapids, Mi., (Byron Center).


----------



## rduquet (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

That is a nice Audi,,, It got totaled last Dec.??? My next car is going to be an Audi.


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Yea some old lady cut in front of me and I t-boned her... Cracked my radiator, FMIC, bent my frame and blew my turbo (potentially damaging my motor's head). It was BT and ran a 12.6 @ 110mph at its best.


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (vwaddicct07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaddicct07* »_Can you change setting with a Lemmiwinks if you have a GIAC flash?


----------



## rduquet (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

Bummer, what happened to her if you T-boned her?? OOOOH!!


----------



## rduquet (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

Whats the diff between ARP & GIAC??


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (vwaddicct07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaddicct07* »_Can you change setting with a Lemmiwinks if you have a GIAC flash?

I don't see why not. I have a friend that ran Lemmiwinks on his Audi and he was running GIAC software. Lemmiwinks is something you definitely have to know inside and out before you start messing with perameters. You can easily harm your car if you screw something up.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (RipCity Euros)*

You can use Lemiiwinks with any tune.
Most of the stuff actually is kinda hard to mess the motor up. Most of the fueling changes will get over-ridden by the WB 02, and the timing will get rolled back by the knock sensors if you add too much.


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Yeah, there are only flashes i believe, people just say that they got "chipped" but in actuality they have been "flashed"

Oh, yeah, chipped is really a slang term.


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (PhReE)*

Nice...my ultimate goal is to have several different maps..
Giac 93 and 100octane map...is there a way to save different maps under lemmiwinks that can be uploaded whenever i wanted to?
Would be sweet to run a shot and tune with lemmiwinks...and have the file for the shot saved on lemmi...


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Car feels great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

tell me about it!! oh wait... you don't... cause i have the GIAC chip with the AWE exhaust... LOL... more fun than my buddy's mazdaspeed3, even though he is def. still faster stock.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (boboised209)*

I found my old Dyno from back in the '05 when I had GIAC, Milltek, and ABD CA, compared with ABD CAI, and GIAC.
Lower line was with ABD CAI and GIAC Tune on 91 oct.
upper two lines are with GIAC Tune, ABD CAI, and Milltek Exhaust.


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot (vwaddicct07)*

Giac Vs APR vs unitronic???








i live pretty close to all and dont know which i should run for the 02 and Heif im getting today.


----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: As promised 03 GIAC chip dyno plot ([email protected])*

So which chip would be best for my GLI VR6 with 133,xxx miles? What hp gain should I expect? I'm also getting an intake and exhaust, thanks


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

All chips do the same thing and add about an identical amount of power. Pick whatever one you like, they all do the same. Research the names to find your favorite.


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*

anyone know why apr is $100 more than giac??? is it just name?


----------

